# How to court her all over again



## loverguy (Jun 27, 2016)

I posted this in the women's section and got no response. Maybe the guys can help me out. 

Long story, but I am trying to make up for some big time mistakes with my gal. She is giving me a chance to start over. 

Help, I am not the most thoughtful guy and not too original. What would you LADIES love to see your guy do to woo you. To romance you? 

I need simple, easy to pull off stuff


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Stick to one thread. You now have three with same subject. You need to tell the story, otherwise you get generic unless advice. What was the financial issue that caused you to abandon her? 

You need REAL stuff from the heart, not gimmicks If it is hard, so what? Do you want her back or not?


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Good for wanting to be proactive in your relationship. That's part of maturing. 

Now the warning... There is no easy stuff to pull off that will last long term. No magic potions either. It takes work on your part. You need to educate yourself first about how relationships work and what you need to bring to the table. Then incorporate these behaviors into yourself and your relationship. 

Here's good places to start... His Needs, Her Needs

Hold on to Your NUTs: The Relationship Manual for Men

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/18181-better-man-better-partner.html

How many hours a week do you put aside for each other? 

Best


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

If you want to do it right get flowers at least once per week. Consider relationship emojis and send your wife love texts several times per day.

I since reconciling send my wife a daily love song every morning. Al Green will score you a few points.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

He's already gotten all this advice from the women. He just didn't want to hear it. He wants a magic pill to make her forget all the horrid past and love him again.


----------

